
[React Redux and Firebase] – A profile platform for home roasting coffee - guynathan
https://roast.bobon.coffee
======
laex
Looks really clean. Looks like its designed for coffee roasters that already
know the basics. It would be really great if there were explanations for the
roasting parameters. Ex: Why is bean moisture important ? What is the ideal
temperature for roasting.

~~~
guynathan
That's a great idea! I'm also thinking along that line for future
improvements.

~~~
laex
Are you the developer of this website ? The reason I ask is that I'm the
founder of [https://nepalese.coffee](https://nepalese.coffee) and I want to
make similar tools too. If you'd like to connect, feel free to PM me. My email
is laex.pearl@gmail.com

Thanks

------
thecolorblue
I would like to see other peoples roasts and if they were successful or not.

~~~
guynathan
Exactly! I am working on that feature at the moment. When it's done, you can
share your roast profile publicly, live as it's happening, or after it is
completed.

